# Grow Tent Enclosure



## chixwithtrix (Apr 22, 2016)

I've been active on the Facebook groups, but thought posting here would be a good idea for people searching for more info on mylar grow tent enclosures.

I bought a grow tent (normally used for plants) and will be placing this one on it's side instead of vertical for space reasons. Plus side of that is most of the zippers will be on the top side where the tegu can't access. Less taping involved too.

A lot of people worry about their tegu scratching the soft sides and escaping. I will be putting plastic chicken wire around the perimeter so they will not be able to access the mylar. The mylar and canvas sides are pretty strong though. Plastic chicken wire won't harm them if they decide to nose rob and claw at it.

What's needed
- Grow tent of your choice of size. They get pretty big.
- Gorilla tape - I've needed at least 2 4" wide rolls.
- If placing the tent on it's side you'll need some sort of bottom liner for extra dirt/waterproofing. If you use one upright it comes with a mylar bottom liner.
- Zip Ties
- Plastic chicken wire

My tent was $104 shipped to my door, chicken wire about $25. Tape is about $15 a roll and paint drop cloth for $3-$5 depending on size.

Day 1 - Assembly
Assemble the frame, place the tent around it, start the taping and tegu-proofing process.

My first video illustrating the assembly process.





Materials






Tent unfolded





Frame assembled





Unzip the bottom to pull over the frame





What it looks like standing vertical





The vents you will need to tape up and tegu-proof, I'll be leaving a top one open to run my electrical wires through.





Some preliminary Groilla tape work.





Ran out of tape, but the result of the first day of work.


----------



## thatoneguy (Apr 23, 2016)

Interesting, keep us updated on how it works out.


----------



## chixwithtrix (Apr 23, 2016)

I am buying the dirt and sand after work today, hopefully I will get my dude into it by this evening.


----------



## chixwithtrix (Apr 25, 2016)

Part Two video is up! Oz is in the tent and loving it so far!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 5, 2016)

very interested in using this


----------



## Chris23039 (Jul 29, 2016)

How's it going now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffaloBill420herp (Jul 30, 2016)

chixwithtrix said:


> Part Two video is up! Oz is in the tent and loving it so far!


Looks like its gonna be really reflective hope it doesnt hurt there eyes.


----------



## cab5392 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting this, very interesting idea with budget in mind. I take it this is the model tent you chose? https://www.amazon.com/Urban-Farmer...75354755&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=grow+tent&th=1


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 3, 2016)

I had a friend set up a large one in his basement, and while I was impressed, I'd also think the utility is quite limited. My friend was far more into plants and small terrarium set ups for frogs, insects, that sort of thing, and the grow tent was definitely ideal for promoting plant growth. My biggest concern with these is that for a larger reptile, especially one with claws and likes to dig....they'll tear through these in fairly short order. My friend would set up his terrariums inside the tent, I could definitely see having smaller reptiles loose in it such as geckos, anoles, etc. but not a tegu. I've had those cloth mesh terrariums that used to be made by Exo Terra, tried them with numerous reptiles, they were torn up by juvenile spiny-tailed iguanas, frilled dragons, even the slow, arboreal Solomon Island's tree skink (which doesn't dig at all). I think you'll find that for a very young tegu this grow tent will probably work; as the tegu grows older and larger....eh, not so much.


----------



## Ms Marty (Nov 11, 2020)

Chris23039 said:


> How's it going now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search for MsMarty post 11/11/2020 regarding Grow Tent


----------



## Harl4qu4nn (Feb 10, 2021)

Has this worked long term?


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 10, 2021)

Harl4qu4nn said:


> Has this worked long term?


I have found this works long term, and though I've seen people Express concerns that a tegu would tear through or escape from a grow tent enclosure, I have yet to encounter anyone who uses a grow tent to report this happening to them


----------

